# The Afd.sys file triggers a "Stop 0x000000D1" error on a Windows Server 2003-based co



## Jorge7Santos (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi there
I have a duplicated system (CDUA and CDUB Domain Controllers - HP Proliant DL380 G5).
Operating system is: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 R2 Standard Edition and Enterprise Edition
In CDUB (only) i start receiving the following Blue Screen:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A problem has been detected and windows has been shutdown to prevent damage to your computer. 
DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed. 
If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer for any windows updates you might need.
If problem continues, disable or remove any newly installed hardware or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing. If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart your computer, press F8 to Select Advanced startup options, and then select Safe Mode.
Technical Information:
*** STOP: 0x000000D1 (0x00000008, 0x00000002, 0x00000000, 0xBA537347)
*** afd.sys - Address BA537347 base at BA528000, DateStamp 48a40d20
Begining dump of physical memory
Dumping physical memory to Disk: 24
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Not a new installation and no new hardware installed. 
In the Windows Support page (link below) it is said to to install the latest service pack for Windows Server 2003
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/894070/en-us
I think Microsoft Windows Server 2003 R2 is he latest version.

I alse found this: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL Causes
The most common cause of DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL error is low quality (faulty) or incompatible drivers or system services. 
Other causes may include:
Hard drive corruption
Corrupt RAM memory, motherboards or power supplies
Corrupt virtual memory page file
Plugging or removing a USB device.

So, i really appreciate if someone could help me. 
Please see screenshot attached.
Thanks in advance.
Jorge


----------

